

Open-Source Data Explorer by Keen IO - ukd1
https://github.com/keen/explorer

======
j0rd
We've been using kibana setup with logstash for allowing us to easily track
things we want to track/graph for a project I'm working on. Took a while to
get setup, but now anytime we need to "check the numbers" it's fairly easy.
Toss a JSON object into redis with a rpush then logstash shoves it in
elasticsearch and we can query very similarly to keens solution with kibana.
It's been great.

------
Nimsical
We have something like this built in-house on top of Keen already. Great to
know that we can now use this to put it in our analytics dashboards to help w/
ad-hoc analysis.

Are you going to be maintaining this with the one you have in your web-app?
Seems like it would make a lot of sense.

~~~
tbarn
That’s awesome, and I’m super glad this will be useful! This repo is a fork of
our of private Explorer in order to move quickly and provide a good experience
for Keen IO users. The private Explorer will be for internal bug fixes, new
features, and design changes. Some of those changes may rely on specific items
in Keen's infrastructure, and need to go through a migration phase to work
properly in the open source version.

Good news is those migrations will happen frequently (it is likely that the
two versions will usually be in sync). There may be periods of lag after new
larger features come out that this open source repo will behind what Keen
shows on its website.

